# Poll: Liftetime or monthly?



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

We haven't done this one lately, and it's kind of related to the "still using 10 years on" question.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have 3 lifetime Tivos but can only vote once. Surely if the poll is to somehow indicate users there should be another option


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hard to arrange; to be honest the interesting thing for me is how many are still paying monthly - 100&#37; of TiVo's UK revenue now comes from them, as all bar a tiny handful of lifetimers are now full amortised in TiVo's accounts.


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

I have two in use with Lifetime Subs, plus another 3 with lifetimes I am upgrading before passing on to family & friends or selling;

Then there are the ones my Mum, my Niece and one of my mates have - all with Lifetime subs but they aren't on this forum.

Graham


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

Oh, and then there's another friend and his parents who both have Lifetime subs... I suppose form this we can deduce there aren't many folks paying monthly ?? 

I have several other machines which were on monthly subs which aren't being used at all at the moment...


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Two lifetimes (purchased June 2002 and November2002).

The best 2 x £299 (including the cost of the Tivos) that I've ever spent, even Mrs. S. agrees with me on that...


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Monthly here I'm afraid. As I've mentioned before on here, I got TiVo on release day (thanks to TCM's T3 review). When I got home that night I set up the machine. I rang up to purchase a lifetime sub but they couldn't do it through a debit card, only a credit card at the time and I didn't have my credit card to hand so I went ahead and set up a monthly account meaning to change over at some point. 93 months later (at the end of this month) I still haven't done it. I maybe should have jumped sooner!!!??

This has inspired me to look at my total outlay on TiVo over the years including upgrades. It comes to £1484.00 which works out at £15.96 p/mth or £191.48 p/yr. It's a measure of how much it has shaped the way I look at entertainment as a whole that I actually don't begrudge that.

My one question is, has anyone spent more on a TiVo over the years or can I claim some sort of dubious record.

Martin


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Hard to arrange; to be honest the interesting thing for me is how many are still paying monthly - 100% of TiVo's UK revenue now comes from them, as all bar a tiny handful of lifetimers are now full amortised in TiVo's accounts.


Two Lifetimes here plus one living and one dead unsubscribed units.

I would expect a disproportionately high number of active members of this forum to have Lifetime Subs compared to Monthly subs because of their passionate interest in and commitment to Tivo as a product. I bet there are plenty of happy still active Monthly subscribers out there who have never visited or at least never posted in this forum.

An obvious way for Tivo to further reduce UK customer support costs at this stage would be to provide telephone and/or email support via the US Tivo customer support team.


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Two TiVos here, both from virtually the beginning. It'd be hard to think of a better bargain (as things have turned out).


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

Two Tivos here, both lifetime and will no doubt still be in use in 2010 unless we get a new HD Tivo...


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

One lifetime sub (&#163;99 from Powerhouse) in daily use

One unsubbed unit bought from eBay


----------



## Phantom Wombat (Oct 31, 2005)

Though I've had a subbed unit for some years, I bought one with a lifetime sub last month. Better late than never (I hope!)


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

Bought mine in 2001 and ran on monthly until Jan 2007 when I took the plunge and bought a lifetime subscription. Only a couple of more months until I'm quids in... I bought a lifetime sub one for the elderly inlaws a couple of months ago and they love it.


----------



## BigH (Jan 8, 2008)

lifetime here

only got it about 6 months ago, and once upgraded, cost a few quid, but well worth it


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Interesting that unsubbed TiVos are struggling to get to &#163;20 on eBay now.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Two lifetimes, one not currently in use.

Two of the best purchases I ever made.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm still paying monthly sub. Yes, a lifetime would have been cheaper, but I want TiVo to be there/come back...


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

Monthly here too... Was going to go for a Lifetime, but it's getting the &#163;299 in one go, together!
Had thought if it's worth it now, though


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

Monthly here, since day 1 of ownership.

That's 8 years this month, and counting.

That's 96 x &#163;10 per month

That's ..... more than I like to think.

Still worth it though.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Monthly here too. I nearly got a lifetime machine (with cachecard etc) instead of upgrading my own, but the stars just weren't right so still making the payments. Hey, it's people like us who keep the service going!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

20-odd percent monthly. That's quite a bit higher than I'd have expected by this stage.


----------



## IanH (Oct 1, 2002)

Monthly for me too. I bought the last available TiVo from Currys and didn't go for lifetime because I wasn't sure how long it would be around. If it was &#163;99 instead of &#163;199 I would upgrade now but at least my monthly subs are helping keep it going. I've been looking at freeview PVRs recently and there is still nothing to match the TiVo.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

TiVo amortise lifetimes over 4 years, so you'd still be appearing as revenue in TiVo's accounts until 2012 - so don't hold back from upgrading on those grounds!


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Had to look amortise up!

Assume this means TiVo think of lifetime payments as 48 payments of &#163;4.15 (or close accountants calculation)?

I lifetimed from the off - but one guilt pang I do have is that I opted out of the stats gathering. Do TiVo still collate info & get any revenue from this?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't think they ever did, SPR.


----------

